# Favorite Song on U2s The Joshua Tree



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Def. One Tree Hill for me!


----------



## 59540 (May 16, 2021)

"I Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For"


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Trip Through Your Wires.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I expect lots of diversity, it's a phenomenal album.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Definitely Where the Streets Have No Name.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

With Or Without You.

Honorable mention for Where The Streets Have No Name, I Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For, Running To Stand Still, In God's Country, and One Tree Hill.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

If I'm being honest, I can get into any song on the album, but One Tree Hill was the first one I gravitated towards.


----------

